# More Camping-Car Park destinations



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

... And also activities in France (further down the page) in the next week or 2.

http://r.mailing.campingcarpark.com...Les_vacances_de_la_Toussaint&utm_medium=email


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

This looks good, Jean. I see that they are open all year round too.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

They've taken over quite a few municipal aires and they're all paying but if you can depend on them that's maybe no bad thing.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

*And more!*

Some of these areas look great. In fact, on this dreich dismal day they all look great!!

Further on down the page there are upcoming events if you happen to be in the neighbourhood.

http://r.mailing.campingcarpark.com...=Les_Parcs_Naturels_Rgionaux&utm_medium=email


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

patp said:


> jiwawa said:
> 
> 
> > At, at the bottom of the link I gave in this thread you'll find a downloadable map of the aires
> ...


Here's the link again Pat.

http://r.mailing.campingcarpark.com...=Les_Parcs_Naturels_Rgionaux&utm_medium=email


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Mountain views from these camping car parks:
http://r.mailing.campingcarpark.com...n=Montagnes_et_marchs_de_Nol&utm_medium=email


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

This looks good. I like the idea of having entry/exit controlled by a card, which offers some security. And most are open all year and the website map shows how many spaces are available. We will be coming back through France end of Feb so we may use one of these to break the journey.

Graham


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

And more ideas. For Events not to be missed in Dec/Jan see half-way down the page
http://r.mailing.campingcarpark.com...tions_en_famille_pour_lhiver&utm_medium=email


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

And more....
Camping-Car Parks near the beach.

And towards the bottom of the page, some events near other Parks during February.

http://r.mailing.campingcarpark.com...nation_t__Stations_balnaires&utm_medium=email


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Mmm.... Not sure why I've a little face in the middle of that address, and when I click on it I get error 404....


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

OK, try this - copy the text below to a notepad doc or similar, then remove the paragraph breaks.

Hopefully that will work.

http://r.mailing.campingcarpark.com/mk/mr/T72tCcFJDWDLxWTeW93pwYSVDwwWv9E1vtWvA6HM
8
O
c1ra4nWxZPxRA-KxjlGjK1p21nY9H4X6MLjL-PEaGctmwN2C6Lu975j55VkhmLuh2Y7SOmEayWX8o?utm_source=sendinblue&utm_campaign=Destination_t__Stations_balnaires&utm_medium=email


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

More, highlighted. On the French coast.

http://r.mailing.campingcarpark.com...yhOEKt_K1iJDnt6jojAMN9WrKql-mzdh_43J54qtYpKww


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Culture And Nature in Gard and Hérault regions

http://r.mailing.campingcarpark.com...=Zoom_sur_lHrault_et_le_Gard&utm_medium=email


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi jean
A little clarification please:

1. You buy the card from the machine using a credit card? Any credit card? Mastercard? Visa?

2. Then you enter the aire with the Camping Card and pay on departure? In cash? By card??

Saw this somewhere in W. France last year. Looked a little complicated so I backed off. 


Thanks
Viv


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Viv, it's a few years since I got my card but I think it was simply through the machine at the gate and would have been with a credit card - mine is mastercard.

The 1st time we used one it was really complicated and off-putting - I had no card, and maybe one didn't exist back then, but I think they improved (or I did!) I think we paid prior to the gate opening.

Since getting the card I think you can either tank up the card at the machine or simply use your credit card. But I think you pay on entry rather than leaving - it's a couple of years since I used one myself and my memory's not that great!


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Big fan of camping car parks and glad to see their empire expanding. Easy to get a card , and piece of cake to use . I like them because you know what standard to expect before you get there , nothing salubrious but always tidy with everything you need, always near a place of interest, feel that the motorhome is a bit more secure than most aires when we are away for hours on the scooter, and one of the best new features is that you can look up your intended CPC on their website before you get there and see if there are any spaces on it and even book your space on line in advance. No more rushing to beat the MH in front of you to the aire ha ha. - or having to arrive early in the hope there will be room

Example - there are 12 spaces available out of 28 at the Roque Sur Ceze as I write this , a couple more mouse clicks and I could reserve one for whatever dates I intend to visit. ( from 12..00 noon)


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Some lovely villages mentioned here
http://r.mailing.campingcarpark.com...paign=Les_villages_labelliss&utm_medium=email

If anyone knows how to print the MAP of the spots, please let me know.

I never did get my head round the Départements and a visual aid is very much more useful to me than a list.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

If one has paid for a 'day/24hrs', whatever that is in their definition, can one come and go within that period without paying twice?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I believe so Geoff tho I've never actually done it so not sure of the technicalities. I tend to head off on foot, or on the bike.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

nicholsong said:


> If one has paid for a 'day/24hrs', whatever that is in their definition, can one come and go within that period without paying twice?


Jayne says , you get a code to go in/out and if you are going out before your 'time' is up , you get a message saying something like "are you leaving for good" or words to that effect.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I never did manage to join! I can't remember what it was but I found it very frustrating navigating their site to join up. Might try again on the ipad rather than the ancient laptop. It might, after all, solve our winter route problem through France


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Gretchibald said:


> Jayne says , you get a code to go in/out and if you are going out before your 'time' is up , you get a message saying something like "are you leaving for good" or words to that effect.


Thanks. After the message do you have the option to press 'No'?


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Think so , but will check for sure when we get to the one at Fontaine de la Vaucluse in a few days.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Geoff, stayed at Roque Sur Ceze Camping Car Park yesterday ,turns out you can exit and enter as many times as you like within the 24HR (or more) period that you have paid for , however there is no guarantee that your space will still be vacant when you return.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I guess if you booked your place in advance you could rely on it being available. Although pre-booking is anathema to many MHers, including me.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Christmas Markets? Skiing?

http://r.mailing.campingcarpark.com...Jj2eKYFoq0duOTHhXUc3FJBgc39bQ2dJC-AG80SrKxrXQ


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

*Some special offers near Camping-car Parks*

http://r.mailing.campingcarpark.com...s_partenariats_prs_des_aires&utm_medium=email


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I worked it out!

Well, we were tired and still had a way to go to the next French campsite which, as we all know, might be closed when we get there! 
We called up the Camping Car Park app and looked for a site. Found it fairly easily from the map and directions. I tried to just pay using credit card but the machine asked for some info. It then told me I was already registered! It asked me to insert my CampingCarPark card which I did not have because I had never figured out how to pay for one  
There is, however, a telephone number on the notice board which I rang. Several french "holding" type messages later a nice young Frenchman came on line and talked me through getting a CampingCarPark card out of the machine! Once it was delivered (having paid with my credit card the fee and a 4 euro charge for the card ) we used it to access the site.

It is perfectly possible to register initially at the machine on the gate. Name address email etc. Pay. Get card. Enter site. The call handler could access the machine on the site I was trying to enter. All very impressive.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Excellent Pat!

So where are you?


----------



## esquire (Dec 22, 2019)

Me too☹


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

jiwawa said:


> Excellent Pat!
> 
> So where are you?


At the moment we are at Labenne Ocean, near Bayonne. Another Camping Car Park site  Last night we stayed at Libourne near Bordeaux. I would not recommend Libourne for large camper vans as it was a very tight squeeze :eek There were heated discussions occurring with some French campers and a representative from the local council as we left. We could not see how some of the rv size vans were going to negotiate the tight turn to get off site. Apart from that it was a nice site next to a lake. There were buses right beside the site and a grill bar that serviced the Ibis motel across the road. Still a very quiet site though 

Remember that we are in a Fifth Wheel camper and we have not met with one single objection  Most people have been very complimentary about the rig.
b
This site is in the forest and very quiet (so far) so we will have a rest day tomorrow before tackling Spain. Finding these Camping Car Park sites has changed my perception of travelling through France in the winter. I swore I would never do it again after last year. I could not, however, book a dog friendly cabin on a ferry and so had to bite the bullet and give it another try.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Glad it's working out for you Pat.

Why not start a new thread just for your trip? I love following what other people are doing! Do you have enough data to add the odd pic?


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

It is not the data, though that might be an issue, but the old brain power Jean! I have always struggled with handling photos and have some dotted everywhere on old laptops etc. The only think I have ever mastered is to take a photo with my ipad and send it to Facebook. That is because there is an icon provided just above the photo!

I had thought I might try taking a photo with the ipad and then trying to get it onto here but I always have an issue entering this site cold. I end up on the old site. This site tells me that my details are not recognised or something similar. The only way I can enter it is to click on a notification in an email and then navigate the site from there.

I will start a new thread though. I am hoping that someone might have some ideas for where we can stay overnight on our journey through Spain now. We are headed for Pinoso where we are booked to stay until middle of March.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

News from CampingCarParks - they're in dispute with the French government about tax rates but in the meantime their prices will rise by 10%:

Here are the increases that this rate change generates for you motorhomes:
10% increase in the average price for 24 hours on an area (excluding tourist tax) .
Increase of 0.50 cents for 5 hours of services, i.e. € 5.50 instead of € 5.
For future members of the network: increase in the PASS'ÉTAPES card to € 5 instead of € 4.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I know we've a number of fishermen (and women? - oh yes, Gretchibald's Jayne caught one in a recent video!) so here are a number of stops that have fishing (sea, lake, river) close by.

And high tides due Feb 10th so exciting seas too apparently.

http://r.mailing.campingcarpark.com...maGLTITF4AqJdpE7raZpPW2PZF0qQCa0F17At2OABRDVw


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

jiwawa said:


> I know we've a number of fishermen (and women? - oh yes, Gretchibald's Jayne caught one in a recent video!
> 
> Yes , but it wasn't 'real ' fishing . It was one of those little stocked lakes where you can buy a fish or they give you a rod and some maggots to catch your own ( you can't fail). You pay by weight of fish , they clean it , you take it home and eat it . That particular place had a nice little cafe by the lake with walks , picnic benches , gardens etc , a nice way to spend an hour or so. Good for kids.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Gretchibald said:


> ... you can't fail


Don't you believe it Alan - I once took the kids to a similar place at Rothiemurchus in Scotland. One of us caught nothing and since he was VERY competitive we were going to be there all night. I bribed him with a bought fish!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

*Ski-ING, climbing.... Mountains!!*

Looks great.

http://r.mailing.campingcarpark.com...nVe4dx1FyaT6MbbsvZXzLKgvTMDZDenneRTNFHbGtrwy0


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

By the water.

http://r.mailing.campingcarpark.com...snKhCNCyr3FGBRTjUvL4vRpRjHs7YXtHOHhZqo0OEFsko

I seem to remember some discussion re whether you could come and go during your 24hrs - apparently you can, IF you have taken out the Pack'Privilèges. But at €29 per year, I think not!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

More fishing, in the interior.

http://r.mailing.campingcarpark.com...ON3z8IfooxvjRWzxIRBfcjr67Wms_XtKYKhRklttXPmMk


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

This might be useful for people moving through France (if anyone is!) - there's a link to a document that you could write out to explain why you are staying on the CampingCarPark. I guess it might be better photographed in French and the answers written on paper.

http://r.mailing.campingcarpark.com...KxE61LXMXbCIzD6TWKXGDWGuhEOIkeeBlkQIXR2acIwG0


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Sorry, that should say that the document is to be filled in and sent to CampingCarPark people by email.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks Jean. I could not follow any of their methods of sending the form back to them. No printer and no camera phone. I have asked my daughter to hand write their form and include "travelling to my place of residence" on it. She has sent it to them but I have heard nothing. 

I am hoping that those reasons are secondary to the attestation that says "I am travelling to my main place of residence". This is the reason that the French police require so I assume it is sufficient? Pete4x4 has messaged me to say he accessed all the CCPs that he needed to and he did not complete the form.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hopefully that's one less stress Pat.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Some new ones opening this year - hope we can get that far....

http://r.mailing.campingcarpark.com...M5B-MUOf9wTD86ytTuBJaQs2C8vDLqYVvOWCYNaie51_w


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I hope these might put a smile on your face rather than thoroughly depress you!

http://r.mailing.campingcarpark.com...9i2fknkT72tixbPu_IpPKkQA8jQkZC6FSxqUXhaWpH9jY


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I hope that the entry by card is a bit more user friendly now. We stayed on one on Aix les Bains 3/4 years ago. It took the French man ahead of us an age to enter. And I almost gave up, having difficulty with the language. You have to "join" the scheme and a deposit is taken off your card in advance. Its supposedly easier once you are registered.

Still get regular newsletters although haven't used one since. The emails are now in excellent english and in the last one you can extend your stay by a simple SMS. Useful as there is a strict daily checkout time so difficult to arrive in the evening, spend the day exploring and drive on to another without paying for 2 nights.

Regret the passing of the old municipal wires.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Some new aires opened -
http://r.mailing.campingcarpark.com...Dernires_aires_ouvertes_-_FR&utm_medium=email


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

A selection in Nouvelle-Aquitaine -

http://r.mailing.campingcarpark.com...our_en_Nouvelle_Aquitaine_FR&utm_medium=email


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

4 different tours for the autumn. The one in Landes offers an extra night free if you stay 7 consecutive nights on any mix of the 4 stops.

http://r.mailing.campingcarpark.com...4_circuits_spcial_Automne_FR&utm_medium=email


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Beautiful views
http://r.mailing.campingcarpark.com...plus_belles_vues_au_rveil_FR&utm_medium=email


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Every time I hear of a new CCP opening I think there is a cheap or free aire gone.

I am also prejudiced against them because of the difficulty many people have had trying to access them, even the French, and which we have experienced ourselves, despite the very helpful Frenchman and contacting them by phone, the gate still would not open even when we had the card and ticket.

i suppose they might be successful stealing business from campsites, but we shall still be looking for aires which are run by the locals.

Geoff


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We are just thankful that they were open, when all others were closed, during our winter drive through France to our home.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

patp said:


> We are just thankful that they were open, when all others were closed, during our winter drive through France to our home.


How do they close Aires? I think I have never seen an Aire that we have stayed on with gates or barriers.

Geoff


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

They turn the water off for a start.....


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> Every time I hear of a new CCP opening I think there is a cheap or free aire gone.


I know what you're saying Geoff and actually, when I looked at my account, I've only used them a couple of times (had thought it was 3 or 4).

But there are folk who prefer a more 'organised' approach, and also they have some good themed ideas at times.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

patp said:


> They turn the water off for a start.....


Well that is not 'closed'

Do CC-P keep water on ll winter? If not do they publish dates when it is available. If not available is the tariff reduced?

Geoff


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Autumn colours in the mountains - if anyone's able to go and see them!

Enjoy the magic of autumn in the mountains ! 🍁
http://r.mailing.campingcarpark.com..._aux_couleurs_de_lautomne_FR&utm_medium=email


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

We are members and as such get the email magazine and news updates, did you know that they give back some of the profits to the municipality. In the case of Barcares 100,000 euro , and Roque Sur Ceze 14,000 euro., also in some cases it is the municipality who approaches CCP to help improve the facility to increase tourism. If you can believe their magazine it is a win win for all concerned. 

We generally like them, they are usually clean and in desirable locations and also we like to think that the MH is that little bit more secure in a compound behind a barrier when we are away all day on the scooter. No problem getting the card, using it or topping it up . Once in Porte Puymorens (near Andorra) the barrier wouldn't lift to let us out , used the ph number provided ,a nice English speaking lady lifted it remotely. No other problems at others. We don't mind paying as we are only on our annual holiday for a few weeks and we do a mix of wild, campsites and CCPs.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I must confess to not reading their emails carefully Alan - I just salivate over the pics!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

For when we can get back over there - Brittany.

http://r.mailing.campingcarpark.com...2020_Destination_Bretagne_FR&utm_medium=email


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm sure it beats Russia Jean.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

raynipper said:


> I'm sure it beats Russia Jean.
> 
> Ray.


Ah, now,....

I realised just recently that my oft-repeated mantra of 'Never mind, maybe next year....' isn't going to work either.

By the time I KNOW that it's safe to travel all that way it'll be too late to organise.

So maybe it WILL be Brittany next year!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I have a similar feeling about Portugal, if we don't make it this winter it might be the last.

Ray.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

jiwawa said:


> ... And also activities in France (further down the page) in the next week or 2.
> 
> http://r.mailing.campingcarpark.com...n a huge 'love in ' on site later that night.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'd say €3.30 (or even €5.30) isn't bad for a plateful of oysters!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

And a few more to whet your appetite -

http://r.mailing.campingcarpark.com...nouvelles_aires_du_rseaux_FR&utm_medium=email


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Camping-car Parks are now offering reductions at various establishments on production of your card - an example is €2 off entry to the Millau Bridge display.

https://www.campingcarpark.com/en_G...[query]=&good_plan_search[categories][]=place

My problem with such schemes is finding what's applicable to where you are, especially as the scheme develops. They've 128 offers at the moment. I thought they were going to be mentioned on the individual pages of the app but that doesn't seem to be the case.


----------

